# Tine Collection Mark II & V (Kontakt) - Purgatory Creek Soundware



## SAM CA (Feb 6, 2019)

I can NEVER have enough Pianos and EPs, Rhodes...etc. Recently through another forum I learned about *Kontakt Hub* and bought the *Tine Collection Purgatory Creek Soundware* for $30 or less. It was on sale at the time. It requires full kontakt. It loads before you even know it and it sounds pretty good. Here's a short recording of my brief experience with it:




This collection includes 4 instruments:


Mark I (1975)
Mark V (1984)
Mark II (1980)
Sparkletop (1965)


----------



## CGR (Feb 6, 2019)

Yes, the Purgatory Creek EPs are well sampled and highly playable. For me, the Rhodes 1975 Mark 1 is where it's at! I also own the UVI tines collection, but find myself calling up the PC 1975 Mark I most often.


----------



## SAM CA (Feb 6, 2019)

CGR said:


> Yes, the Purgatory Creek EPs are well sampled and highly playable. For me, the Rhodes 1975 Mark 1 is where it's at! I also own the UVI tines collection, but find myself calling up the PC 1975 Mark I most often.



He's definitely a talented developer. Which one is the UVI collection?


----------



## CGR (Feb 6, 2019)

SAM CA said:


> He's definitely a talented developer. Which one is the UVI collection?


Sorry, its the UVI Tines Anthology:
https://www.uvi.net/en/pianos-keyboards/tines-anthology.html


----------



## SAM CA (Feb 6, 2019)

CGR said:


> Sorry, its the UVI Tines Anthology:
> https://www.uvi.net/en/pianos-keyboards/tines-anthology.html



I see! I've never played this one before. Listening to the demos right now. It sounds good so far. Tine Collection sounds a little less agressive in comparison. It could be the recording...


----------



## CGR (Feb 6, 2019)

SAM CA said:


> I see! I've never played this one before. Listening to the demos right now. It sounds good so far. Tine Collection sounds a little less agressive in comparison. It could be the recording...


The Purgatory Creek 1975 Mk 1 is more 'gritty' than the UVI 1974 or 1978 models, which I prefer. I was never a fan of that later, smoother Rhodes tone (or any of the FM based EPs - they just remind me of bad 80's video clips and bad 80's hair!) For me it's the 1975 Mk1 or a good Wurlitzer 140/200a (Purgatory Creek have these too - I own the 140b, and also a Sampletekk Wurlitzer 200b called the Tubed Wurly, which is nice and raw sounding).


----------

